# Mundine vs Green II



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

well this fight is finally on...

...anyone hyped for this?

On the face of it, a long awaited rematch of a simmering domestic rivalry... or in actual boxing terms, a cynical retiring pay day fight between a light middleweight and a cruiserweight at a catchweight of 183 pounds. 

Either way.. it's happening.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

If anything, I'm de-hyped for this.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

LayItDown said:


> If anything, I'm de-hyped for this.


There doesn't seem to be much anticipation for this fight. I have to say at this point I don't give too much of a fuck. The fact that hardly anyone has replied to this thread probably means hardly anyone here gives a fuck either.

Maybe they are hoping for the casuals to lap it up? They are starting to advertise the fight quite heavily now, but it's really hard to look passed the fact both fighters are way passed their best, and the weight discrepancy is almost laughable.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

- Both fighters are shit, and have always been shit. Don't get me wrong... I respect anyone who throws on a pair of gloves.

If anything, I'm starting to look forward to Badou Jack/James Degale.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

This rematch is about 10 years too late but I'm hoping Green KTFO of Mundine this time round.

That said, I don't think he will, I think Mundine will look to run, hold & spoil as much as he can & it will go the distance with Green winning either via UD or SD.

I might watch it if I don't have anything else on that night & feel like making the hike to a pub that's showing it.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> This rematch is about 10 years too late but I'm hoping Green KTFO of Mundine this time round.
> 
> That said, I don't think he will, I think Mundine will look to run, hold & spoil as much as he can & it will go the distance with Green winning either via UD or SD.
> 
> I might watch it if I don't have anything else on that night & feel like making the hike to a pub that's showing it.


I'll probably watch it too, but I'll only drop my cynical view of it being nothing more than money grab if it turns out to be a really great fight. I have my doubts though.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

The Aussies are going to buy this shit? Christ. Any BS title on the line for this?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

I'll watch it if I can find a stream.

I'm going the opposite of @Tuff Gong and hope tô seen choc score the KO!

I too have my doubts though


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I'll watch it if I can find a stream.
> 
> I'm going the opposite of @Tuff Gong and hope tô seen choc score the KO!
> 
> I too have my doubts though


I reckon it'll be a soft win for Green on points to level the scores & create the need for a 3rd fight :yep


----------



## crash (Jun 21, 2013)

Couldn't wait for the 1st fight,cant be stuffed with the 2nd one.
Hope Green wins by savage k.o,and then they both retire.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I reckon it'll be a soft win for Green on points to level the scores & create the need for a 3rd fight :yep


I actually think it's Danny's fight to lose. 
The weight difference, Choc rapidly diminishing reflexes are stacking the cards more into Danny's favour.

Prime for prime I still think choc wins 9 out of 10. As I think Danny was and still is tailor made for Chocs style. Giving Danny the 1 time to land a Hail Mary.

But like the Roy Jones Jr fight. Choc's falling from his high branch and is a low hanging fruit for him now.

If Danny wins expect him to act as if he just beat a prime Mike Tyson and Ali in the one night and how he's the greatest blah blah blah!

That said still hope Choc ends him.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Shit fight and a shit undercard. Broadhurst -Hamdan,Maloney twins vs some cans,Shane Tuck vs Ivan Kolar.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/732597

http://boxrec.com/boxer/387889

lol.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

No one gives a fuck. Stupid irrelevant fight.

13+ kg catchweight :rofl

light welter moving upto light heavy.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> The Aussies are going to buy this shit? Christ. Any BS title on the line for this?


The ONLY reason aussies will buy this is because both men are personalities in Aus sport. Their fighting careers are behind them. its relevant in getting aus sports fans talking and reputations settled. but zero fucks given about the boxing aspect of it.

shouldnt even be mentioned in the world forum.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Fenech calls this fight a farce rips into Danny Green calls him a nobody.

http://www.sportingnews.com/au/othe...-horn-manny-paquiao/18elhnkiw6yp1vkvvixakmicy

:lol:


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Fenech calls this fight a farce rips into Danny Green calls him a nobody.
> 
> http://www.sportingnews.com/au/othe...-horn-manny-paquiao/18elhnkiw6yp1vkvvixakmicy
> 
> :lol:


Hard to argue with a lot of what Fenech said there.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Hard to argue with a lot of what Fenech said there.


Fenech did the exact same thing with the Nelson fight 3. He is an absolute media whore who is bitter that his decision to choose a washed up Tyson over Green backfired on him. Much respect to Jeff as a fighter, as a person he is an absolute stain. I don't begrudge Green or Mundine for this fight, both will earn a bucketload of money, it is the casuals who are fuelling this, if I was in either of their positions I would gladly jump in also. I doubt either of these guys truly believe they are relevant on the world stage anymore, they are simply grabbing some retirement funds from what has been a long and gruelling career in a dangerous sport, whilst also taking the chance to punch a bloke that they dislike in the head.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Fenech did the exact same thing with the Nelson fight 3. He is an absolute media whore who is bitter that his decision to choose a washed up Tyson over Green backfired on him. Much respect to Jeff as a fighter, as a person he is an absolute stain. I don't begrudge Green or Mundine for this fight, both will earn a bucketload of money, it is the casuals who are fuelling this, if I was in either of their positions I would gladly jump in also. I doubt either of these guys truly believe they are relevant on the world stage anymore, they are simply grabbing some retirement funds from what has been a long and gruelling career in a dangerous sport, whilst also taking the chance to punch a bloke that they dislike in the head.


This.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Hard to argue with a lot of what Fenech said there.


 He did fight Nelson when they were both well past it but yeah.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Fenech did the exact same thing with the Nelson fight 3. He is an absolute media whore who is bitter that his decision to choose a washed up Tyson over Green backfired on him. Much respect to Jeff as a fighter, as a person he is an absolute stain. I don't begrudge Green or Mundine for this fight, both will earn a bucketload of money, it is the casuals who are fuelling this, if I was in either of their positions I would gladly jump in also. I doubt either of these guys truly believe they are relevant on the world stage anymore, they are simply grabbing some retirement funds from what has been a long and gruelling career in a dangerous sport, whilst also taking the chance to punch a bloke that they dislike in the head.


 To be fair to Fenech he is talking about the massive weight disparity between the fighters and the health risk to Mundine. He has been right before.

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/spo...d-fenechs-mismatch-claims-20100719-10hw9.html

Him and Nelson were similar size and way past it. Though I don't think Danny can hurt Mundine too badly myself he has slowed down and will have trouble cutting off the ring.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

fight is supposed to start about 9.30 - 10.00pm tonight. AET


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

Well looks like ******** won. Mundine got robbed.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Green is a joke. This guy has been living off that first Beyer fight for 10 years. He hasn't beaten anyone!!!

Garth Woods, Sven Okkte, Charles Hatley all knocked him out and a bunch have dropped him (Clottey dropped him like 5 times) and after 22 rounds Green has never dropped or as I recall he never even hurt Mundine. He's a joke and as sad as it is Mundine is right (slightly), Green is nothing but an Australian creation. Straight bum.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Green is a joke. This guy has been living off that first Beyer fight for 10 years. He hasn't beaten anyone!!!
> 
> Garth Woods, Sven Okkte, Charles Hatley all knocked him out and a bunch have dropped him (Clottey dropped him like 5 times) and after 22 round Green has never dropped or as I recall he never even hurt Mundine. He's a joke and as sad as it is Mundine is right (slightly), Green is nothing but an Australian creation. Straight bum


Gareth Woods, Sven Ottke and Charles Hately all have knocked Green out, have they, and Clotty dropped Green "like five times" did he!? You are a stooge, an uneducated fucking joke, you dumb cunt.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

DBerry said:


> Gareth Woods, Sven Ottke and Charles Hately all have knocked Greene out, have they, and Clotty dropped Greene "like five times" did he!? You are a stooge, an uneducated fucking joke, you dumb cunt.







How are you so stupid? How can you not read?



CASH_718 said:


> Green is a joke. This guy has been living off that first Beyer fight for 10 years. He hasn't beaten anyone!!!
> 
> Garth Woods, Sven Okkte, Charles Hatley all knocked him out and a bunch have dropped him (Clottey dropped him like 5 times) and after 22 rounds Green has never dropped or as I recall he never even hurt *Mundine*. He's a joke and as sad as it is Mundine is right (slightly), Green is nothing but an Australian creation. Straight bum.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The fight wasnt bad at all. I like when Aus get behind a fight even with the BS and the clinching. 2 old fellas did pretty good considering


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

James Lights Out said:


> Well looks like ******** won. Mundine got robbed.


 I have read this at a few forums was he really robbed or was it like the Geale 2 fight where he said he was robbed and he was just being a sore loser?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I have read this at a few forums was he really robbed or was it like the Geale 2 fight where he said he was robbed and he was just being a sore loser?


Nah I think this time Choc actually was hard done. I haven't heard a credible opinion that Green won the fight.

At the very best Danny won a very tight, close controversial fight and very much under performed on the expectations.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> The fight was bad at all. I like when Aus get behind a fight even with the BS and the clinching. 2 old fellas did pretty good considering


This! I had my doubts and didn't think the fight was worth it but controversy aside I really enjoyed it. Far exceed my expectations


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Don't have much time for Choco but just from glancing through their fight, yeah he got robbed. I don't think Green hit him with a significant punch after the 5th.


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I have read this at a few forums was he really robbed or was it like the Geale 2 fight where he said he was robbed and he was just being a sore loser?


Well consensus with the media, bookies and fans of both sides are that he won. Which rarely happens. It was a close fight up until the latter rounds where Mundine took over. I may have to rewatch, but very puzzling scorecards. One round where Green got a point deduction, one of the judges scored it a 10-10 round lol. Do they not check this stuff before announcing the results? Aussie boxing not doing itself any favours.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

how can two scorecards be 94-94, 96-94, and a third be 98-90?

jesus wept.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

_A BOXING fan is in hot water after streaming the Danny Green vs Anthony Mundine fight on Facebook Live, with Foxtel warning it will take action against him.

At one point, more than 150,000 people were watching Darren Sharpe's live stream, avoiding spending money to see the final professional fight between the rivals on Foxtel's pay-per-view._
http://www.news.com.au/sport/sports...t/news-story/72694120291078080d9b209fac9e67c4


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I was at the fight, the feeling there was a narrow victory for Green or a draw. Definitely not a robbery either way with the result and Green did well to continue fighting after the dirty punch Mundine threw in the first round


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

James Lights Out said:


> one of the judges scored it a 10-10 round lol. Do they not check this stuff before announcing the results? Aussie boxing not doing itself any favours.


:lol:

Almost as bad as the judge who scored a round 10-9 for Thompson after he got knocked down by Ortiz.

Both should face a permanent ban.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

FYI for International fans. This fight has extra significance to aussies because there is a racial undertone to the whole bout. Mundine has long been been an successful athlete, boistrous idiot media sensation, acts as a representative for indigenious Australia as well as a practising Muslim. Danny Green is really as nationalistic, white and patriotic as they come. He really represents white Australia. I'm not sure if Americans or Brits know the full extent of the supporter base to these two camps, some might be pissed off this post but there is a pretty big racial narrative going on between these 2. Come to the pubs here and watch the third fight and prepare to hear some shit in the crowd.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I was at the fight, the feeling there was a narrow victory for Green or a draw. Definitely not a robbery either way with the result and Green did well to continue fighting after the dirty punch Mundine threw in the first round


Mate, it may have been an illegal punch, but that was some A grade Hopkins level acting by Green there, fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

homebrand said:


> Mate, it may have been an illegal punch, but that was some A grade Hopkins level acting by Green there, fucking embarrassing.


Not at all, he punched him with a full force hook square in the face when Green was looking at the ref, look at the force of it in the replay. On a side note, Tim Tszyu looked a lot like his father in there on the undercard


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Mundine is a nice guy.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

homebrand said:


> Mate, it may have been an illegal punch, but that was some A grade Hopkins level acting by Green there, fucking embarrassing.


My thoughts at the time


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> FYI for International fans. This fight has extra significance to aussies because there is a racial undertone to the whole bout. Mundine has long been been an successful athlete, boistrous idiot media sensation, acts as a representative for indigenious Australia as well as a practising Muslim. Danny Green is really as nationalistic, white and patriotic as they come. He really represents white Australia. I'm not sure if Americans or Brits know the full extent of the supporter base to these two camps, some might be pissed off this post but there is a pretty big racial narrative going on between these 2. Come to the pubs here and watch the third fight and prepare to hear some shit in the crowd.


Not every pub is like that.
I'm sure there is plenty like that but why the fuck would you even step foot in those joints?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Not every pub is like that.
> I'm sure there is plenty like that but why the fuck would you even step foot in those joints?


When Mundine said he would not stand up for the Australian anthem it brought out plenty of nastys in people.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

homebrand said:


> Mate, it may have been an illegal punch, but that was some A grade Hopkins level acting by Green there, fucking embarrassing.


Have you ever been hit in the face by a pro boxer?

No? then STFU. You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

homebrand said:


> Mate, it may have been an illegal punch, but that was some A grade Hopkins level acting by Green there, fucking embarrassing.


 Seen a replay it did look like he carried on ala Hopkins. I wonder if the ref started a count if he would of got up quicker?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Have you ever been hit in the face by a pro boxer?
> 
> No? then STFU. You have no idea what you're talking about.


 What you have to understand though is Danny Green is a serial bullshit artist. Here is an interview before the fight about preparation etc.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...e/news-story/165220f7d0f3e7d759122aaa40fa5968



> Boxing/MMA
> *Danny Green in Adelaide and calm ahead of huge fight against Anthony Mundine*
> 
> 
> ...


And here is an interview after it.

https://thewest.com.au/sport/boxing...-pain-and-fight-anthony-mundine-ng-b88376660z



> Danny Green has detailed an extraordinary war with his own body that all but ruined his last big fight payday at Adelaide Oval on Friday night.
> 
> Green, who was awarded a controversial points decision in the grudge rematch with Anthony Mundine, had to overcome a debilitating back injury that had him unable to put his own shoes on, a sore knee, two dodgy calves, inflamed elbow and a split nose to claim the victory in the 41st and final fight of his career.
> 
> ...


 He has form of being involved in dodgy fights.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Your obsession continues I see. Thought you would have sought help by now.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Seen a replay it did look like he carried on ala Hopkins. I wonder if the ref started a count if he would of got up quicker?


You seem to have conveniently left out the fact you thought Green won.

stiflers mum (ESB forum) :
"I only watched a dodgy you-tube copy of the fight and had Green by a point."


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

http://www.news.com.au/sport/boxing...n/news-story/690c74ec9b4af78dbfe04c94f0e69aff

But Green was putting it all on, right Stiff?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> http://www.news.com.au/sport/boxing...n/news-story/690c74ec9b4af78dbfe04c94f0e69aff
> 
> But Green was putting it all on, right Stiff?


Another interesting point from that article:

> American Steve Morrow scored the seventh round 10-10 despite the referee instructing judges to penalise Green for an errant elbow. "If he scores that round 10-8 like the other two judges, it's a majority draw," Dr Lewis said. <

So that judge blatantly broke the rules, and nothing was done about it? (And even a draw would have been a gift, since Mundine clearly won the fight despite being an obnoxiouslt dirty fighter.)

Well heck, whatever it takes to set up the lucrative trilogy..... I guess that's also why Mundine wasn't DQ'ed for all those blatant rabbit shots.

--------------------------------

I love boxing, I really do !


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> You seem to have conveniently left out the fact you thought Green won.
> 
> stiflers mum (ESB forum) :
> "I only watched a dodgy you-tube copy of the fight and had Green by a point."


 Where in this thread did I say I thought Green lost? I am going by what other more highly qualified people who didn't watch a blurred minimised replay have said.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Where in this thread did I say I thought Green lost? I am going by what other more highly qualified people who didn't watch a blurred minimised replay have said.


So you are blaming the "blurred screen" for making it _appear_ as though Green won?

:delboy


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Another interesting point from that article:
> 
> > American Steve Morrow scored the seventh round 10-10 despite the referee instructing judges to penalise Green for an errant elbow. "If he scores that round 10-8 like the other two judges, it's a majority draw," Dr Lewis said. <
> 
> ...


I did read something that cleared that issue up however I can't remember it! I don't think victory was clear cut for either fighter, I think a draw or MD was a fair result. All in all, it was a comedy of errors before, during and now after the event. I doubt there will be a third.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> So you are blaming the "blurred screen" for making it _appear_ as though Green won?
> 
> :delboy


 I had it by 1 point unlike some I am not going to pretend Im never wrong. Some more food for thought only have to go 1 minute in to hear him say ''he is as fit as a mallee bull and ready to roll. The young blokes Im sparring are struggling to keep up with me''.

January 28.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...e/news-story/da7b032a3728137b39a04f9dab3c1ff7

After fight. Feb 5.

https://thewest.com.au/sport/boxing...-pain-and-fight-anthony-mundine-ng-b88376660z
:flossy

:flossy


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I had it by 1 point unlike some I am not going to pretend Im never wrong. Some more food for thought only have to go 1 minute in to hear him say ''he is as fit as a mallee bull and ready to roll. The young blokes Im sparring are struggling to keep up with me''.
> 
> January 28.
> 
> ...


This is a common thing with most athletes, why would they disclose any kind of struggle or injury in the lead up to the fight? Of course the guy is going to say that he is fit and ready to go, especially in the biggest fight of his career, and with questions surrounding the legitimacy of the fight due to both fighters health issues and age.

Why do you hold Green to a different standard when it comes to this?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> http://www.news.com.au/sport/boxing...n/news-story/690c74ec9b4af78dbfe04c94f0e69aff
> 
> But Green was putting it all on, right Stiff?


yes. the doctor who allowed the fight to continue wasn't satisfied Green had concussion. i.e he thought Green was play acting like everyone else.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

homebrand said:


> yes. the doctor who allowed the fight to continue wasn't satisfied Green had concussion. i.e he thought Green was play acting like everyone else.


Right, even though Green got his name wrong when asked of it and was initially non responsive, I think the argument was more pertaining to the ineptitude of both the Doctor who allowed it to continue and the referee. 
Have you ever suffered a concussion yourself? It is quite difficult for others to discern whether you are or not, even for professionals.
Personally I fail to see how you can dispute that the punch did not have an effect on him and he was acting hurt when it was in the first round of a fight he had waited 11 years for, but each to their own.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Where in this thread did I say I thought Green lost? I am going by what other more highly qualified people who didn't watch a blurred minimised replay have said.


The 3 official judges who scored the fight are all more highly qualified than you and like you none of them had Mundine winning the fight. Not one.

Why are you so desperate to back away from your own opinion on the result?

Surely you don't have so little faith in yourself and your judgement that you just roll over because people disagree with you?

Far more likely you have suddenly realized that adjudging Green the winner compromises your on-going obsession against Green.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Right, even though Green got his name wrong when asked of it and was initially non responsive, I think the argument was more pertaining to the ineptitude of both the Doctor who allowed it to continue and the referee.
> Have you ever suffered a concussion yourself? It is quite difficult for others to discern whether you are or not, even for professionals.
> Personally I fail to see how you can dispute that the punch did not have an effect on him and he was acting hurt when it was in the first round of a fight he had waited 11 years for, but each to their own.


wrong again. Green got the doctor's names mixed up. that's hardly a sign of concussion - it's a sign of having two doctors present, and forgetting which doctor was called what.

give it up. Green was play acting in order to either get Mundine Dq'd or more realistically, a point deducted. mission accomplished.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

homebrand said:


> wrong again. Green got the doctor's names mixed up. that's hardly a sign of concussion - it's a sign of having two doctors present, and forgetting which doctor was called what.
> 
> give it up. Green was play acting in order to either get Mundine Dq'd or more realistically, a point deducted. mission accomplished.


You are stating things as though there is indisputable proof, when it is a subjective topic, hence our arguing. I personally believe the punch changed the whole tone of the fight, and took away from his ability to use his strength and power to impose his will. It also impacted his punch resistance and recovery time in my opinion, as he has taken far harder punches against larger, harder punching opponents than Mundine and been less affected by it. But hey, it would be a boring world if we all agreed. As long as you know that you are wrong..


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> You are stating things as though there is indisputable proof, when it is a subjective topic, hence our arguing. I personally believe the punch changed the whole tone of the fight, and took away from his ability to use his strength and power to impose his will. It also impacted his punch resistance and recovery time in my opinion, as he has taken far harder punches against larger, harder punching opponents than Mundine and been less affected by it. But hey, it would be a boring world if we all agreed. As long as you know that you are wrong..


the only effect on the fight was Green made sure a point was deducted. it would probably have happened anyway, but he made sure the incident wasn't ignored. bless you, you ever seen divers in Football (soccer)? i'm a nice guy, so to save you from getting upset, I'll point out they are acting.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

homebrand said:


> the only effect on the fight was Green made sure a point was deducted. it would probably have happened anyway, but he made sure the incident wasn't ignored. bless you, you ever seen divers in Football (soccer)? i'm a nice guy, so to save you from getting upset, I'll point out they are acting.


Again, you are stating things as though they are indisputable fact. Although it may serve to pander to your obvious god complex, it does little to strengthen your argument. Those dives are significantly different than being punched in the face by an 80kg professional boxer whilst looking the other way, don't you think? Also, where is the blueprint for how one should react in order to not be accused of acting in that situation?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

ok, you win, he's obviously not acting. again, bless for you taking people at face value. don't ever change.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

homebrand said:


> ok, you win, he's obviously not acting. again, bless for you taking people at face value. don't ever change.


I am willing to re-evaluate if given proper evidence, rather than the assertion of somebody unknown on the internet whose opinion carries no weight. Thank you sir, stay cynical!


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I am willing to re-evaluate if given proper evidence, rather than the assertion of somebody unknown on the internet whose opinion carries no weight. Thank you sir, stay cynical!


eat shit.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

homebrand said:


> eat shit.


Sigh, and you were doing so well until then.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

homebrand said:


> ok, you win, he's obviously not acting. again, bless for you taking people at face value. don't ever change.


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> This is a common thing with most athletes, why would they disclose any kind of struggle or injury in the lead up to the fight? Of course the guy is going to say that he is fit and ready to go, especially in the biggest fight of his career, and with questions surrounding the legitimacy of the fight due to both fighters health issues and age.
> 
> Why do you hold Green to a different standard when it comes to this?


 I've never seen a fighter contradict himself so much. You seem to give Green the benefit of the doubt despite glaring discrepancies in his pre fight and post fight description of his preparation yet refuse to believe he would exaggerate an injury.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I've never seen a fighter contradict himself so much. You seem to give Green the benefit of the doubt despite glaring discrepancies in his pre fight and post fight description of his preparation yet refuse to believe he would exaggerate an injury.


Ok, so one minute you're laughing along at another poster for calling me naive and taking things at face value, and now you're criticising me for the exact opposite when I stated that fighters never disclose injuries leading up to a fight? Well which one is it?


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I mean, I guess it might nake a difference that I know Green and have been aware of his various injuries during this preparation etc, but I would love to be convinced by the omniscient experts on here as to why he faked the reaction to a cheap shot and has now fabricated all of these injuries.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Just read that Mundine's taking it to court in a bid to have the decision overturned.

Why can't this guy just ride off into the sunset with some dignity & let Australian boxing go on with it?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Just read that Mundine's taking it to court in a bid to have the decision overturned.
> 
> Why can't this guy just ride off into the sunset with some dignity & let Australian boxing go on with it?


While Mundine has a valid case, it's also the case that he deserved to be DQ'd at least ten separate times in the fight. So..... fat chance.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I mean, I guess it might nake a difference that I know Green and have been aware of his various injuries during this preparation etc, but I would love to be convinced by the omniscient experts on here as to why he faked the reaction to a cheap shot and has now fabricated all of these injuries.


 Because he has a history of making excuses as do many fighters. His pride is hurt because with every advantage he squeaked past a JMW who had been knocked down 9 times in his last 3 fights. Everyone of his fans expected him to knock Mundine out.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Because he has a history of making excuses as do many fighters. His pride is hurt because with every advantage he squeaked past a JMW who had been knocked down 9 times in his last 3 fights. Everyone of his fans expected him to knock Mundine out.


Ok, but why would he fake being hurt in the first round when what, 30 seconds had passed? he hardly would have wanted to bail out that early and Mundine hadn't landed anything to worry him, which has led many to believe that the punch and the subsequent questions of concussion affecting his performance is true.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Ok, but why would he fake being hurt in the first round when what, 30 seconds had passed? he hardly would have wanted to bail out that early and Mundine hadn't landed anything to worry him, which has led many to believe that the punch and the subsequent questions of concussion affecting his performance is true.


You are pissing into the wind offering logic to someone absolutely obsessed with hate for the person you are discussing.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Ok, but why would he fake being hurt in the first round when what, 30 seconds had passed? he hardly would have wanted to bail out that early and Mundine hadn't landed anything to worry him, which has led many to believe that the punch and the subsequent questions of concussion affecting his performance is true.


 To make sure a point was deducted.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> To make sure a point was deducted.


Ok, whatever fits your agenda.

I will be interested in the outcome of the appeal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Ok, whatever fits your agenda.
> 
> I will be interested in the outcome of the appeal


 Look the punch didn't seem that bad to me(and many others) it was an awful fight which nobody really deserved to win.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Look the punch didn't seem that bad to me(and many others) it was an awful fight which nobody really deserved to win.


I guess that's where we differ, to me it was quite a big punch in a vulnerable area. It was a bad fight and I think everybody can agree that their styles don't mesh well together for an entertaining bout, especially at their advanced age


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I guess that's where we differ, to me it was quite a big punch in a vulnerable area. It was a bad fight and I think everybody can agree that their styles don't mesh well together for an entertaining bout, especially at their advanced age


Everyone whose been in the ring says the same thing - it is the punch that you don't see coming - and Green was hit flush on the jaw while he was being held by the referee with his back to Mundine.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The moment of impact >>>









It is plain to see the referee has already turned Green away from Mundine, and as a result Green's back is to Mundine when he snipes him from behind.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Im not liking this rematch shit. these guys are too old to be getting concussions. To think danny green fought 11 more rounds with bleeding on his brain makes me sick


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Im not liking this rematch shit. these guys are too old to be getting concussions. To think danny green fought 11 more rounds with bleeding on his brain makes me sick


Green fought 9 more rounds after getting belted from behind while the referee had hold off him - it was only a 10 round fight. But your point is still well made.

It is 1-1 and time they put their feet up and spent their millions.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Im not liking this rematch shit. these guys are too old to be getting concussions. To think danny green fought 11 more rounds with bleeding on his brain makes me sick


 I didn't bother watching this fight. You make a great point but they let Walter Pupua still fight.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/147485

And Lou Lewis cleared Paul Briggs.

https://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/news/briggs-sport-boxing-tweed/587026/

So if 2 already rich men want to get more rich at the expense of their health there's not a lot you can do.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I didn't bother watching this fight. You make a great point but they let Walter Pupua still fight.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/boxer/147485
> 
> ...


Still dredging up antiquated articles to feed your insatiable obsession with Danny Green I see.

In other breaking news >>>


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Anyway Green says this is definitely it and defends his win in this article.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...h/news-story/58fdf78083cab02d857f649c73d084eb

But we have heard all that before.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

:lol:


DB Cooper said:


> Still dredging up antiquated articles to feed your insatiable obsession with Danny Green I see.
> 
> In other breaking news >>>


 Just pointing out Lou Lewis is hardly in any position to judge anything. And at least my obsession concerns actual boxing and not anonymous members on a boxing forum Rainy.:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Anyway Green says this is definitely it and defends his win in this article.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...h/news-story/58fdf78083cab02d857f649c73d084eb
> 
> But we have heard all that before.


You had Green winning by a point I see. That's 1-1 and time they both gave it away.

No doubt you will continue to obsess about Green whether he retires or not.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol:
> Just pointing out Lou Lewis is hardly in any position to judge anything. And at least my obsession concerns actual boxing and not anonymous members on a boxing forum Rainy.:lol:


Like others here I used to feel sorry for you. Now I hope you take your Danny Green obsession to the grave.

Obsession sure is an ugly master. Enjoy :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I don't think victory was clear cut for either fighter, I think a draw or MD was a fair result.


Green landed more power shots (86-70), more jabs (57-50), and more punches overall (143-120) than Mundine.

More importantly, Green outlanded Mundine in 7 of the 10 rounds >>>


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Green landed more power shots (86-70), more jabs (57-50), and more punches overall (143-120) than Mundine.
> 
> More importantly, Green outlanded Mundine in 7 of the 10 rounds >>>


Oh don't worry, you will be told that the stats are insignificant and that Compubox is a biased system


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

What were the PPV sales or TV viewership numbers on this fight?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> What were the PPV sales or TV viewership numbers on this fight?


They both made $4 million apparently so good I would imagine.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I thought that they both made closer to $10 million? The ppv stats were higher than the Mayweather Pac fight down here in Aus according to some reports, so it was quite a big deal.

Interestingly though, Green just posted a video of his weight around 2 hours before the fight at 83.6kgs, disproving the notion that he would be outweighing Mundine by close to 10 kgs, it was probably closer to 4.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> What were the PPV sales or TV viewership numbers on this fight?


The fight grossed about $15 million - $8 million from Foxtel's Main Event home subscriptions, $3 million from the pubs and clubs that bought the fight and more than $4 million in ticket sales.

(figures in Australian dollars)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/b...n/news-story/71fd92a96ed68865a81335012f9a9cc4


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I thought that they both made closer to $10 million? The ppv stats were higher than the Mayweather Pac fight down here in Aus according to some reports, so it was quite a big deal.
> 
> Interestingly though, Green just posted a video of his weight around 2 hours before the fight at 83.6kgs, disproving the notion that he would be outweighing Mundine by close to 10 kgs, it was probably closer to 4.


Media talk before the fight was they could make $10 million each. But that was based on some extremely optimistic projections.

Most are now running with a figure of $4 million each.

Like most I was keen to see how much difference in size there would be when they entered the ring. One of the first things one of the commentators said was there really didn't appear to be that much difference, and that's exactly what I was thinking.

Mundine said there would be 10kg difference so often that people started believing it. But the scales told a different story.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I thought that they both made closer to $10 million? The ppv stats were higher than the Mayweather Pac fight down here in Aus according to some reports, so it was quite a big deal.
> 
> Interestingly though, Green just posted a video of his weight around 2 hours before the fight at 83.6kgs, disproving the notion that he would be outweighing Mundine by close to 10 kgs, it was probably closer to 4.


 So he weighed in at 82.7 and only rehydrated .9 of a kg yet weighed in 86kg against Watts 6 months previously.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Round by round with CompuBox data and judges' scores >>>

R1 — Green landed 10 of 52 punches, Mundine landed 7 of 21. All judges — 10-8 Green (Mundine penalised 1 point for foul).

R2 — Green 14/66, Mundine 9/29, All judges 10-9 Green.

R3 — Green 20/55, Mundine 9/26, All judges 10-9 Green.

R4 — Green 10/55, Mundine 7/31, All judges 10-9 Green.

R5 — Green 13/71, Mundine 14/41 Morrow 10-9 Mundine, Ferrauto 10-9 Mundine, Minn 10-9 Green.

R6 — Green 16/62, Mundine 15/33 Morrow 10-9 Mundine, Ferrauto 10-9 Green, Minn 10-9 Green.

R7 — Green 16/63, Mundine 12/36 Morrow 10-10 draw, Ferrauto 10-8 Mundine, Minn Mundine 10-8 (Green penalised 1 point for foul).

R8 — Green landed 16/62, Mundine 19/46 Morrow 10-9 Green, Ferrauto 10-9 Mundine, Minn 10-9 Green.

R9 — Green 15/65, Mundine 15/65 Morrow 10-9 Mundine, Ferrauto 10-9 Mundine, Minn 10-9 Green.

R10 — Green landed 13/52, Mundine 9/34 Morrow 10-9 Mundine, Ferrauto 10-9 Mundine, Minn 10-9 Green.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> So he weighed in at 82.7 and only rehydrated .9 of a kg yet weighed in 86kg against Watts 6 months previously.


He weighed in at 82.9 actually. And I don't really understand the your question, if it is one? this fight was at a lower weight than the Watts fight, so of course he would be lighter. I was simply pointing out that the in ring weight difference was not as big of a deal as it was made out to be.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> He weighed in at 82.9 actually. And I don't really understand the your question, if it is one? this fight was at a lower weight than the Watts fight, so of course he would be lighter. I was simply pointing out that the in ring weight difference was not as big of a deal as it was made out to be.


 I would of thought he would of rehydrated more than that considering he has been fighting at a higher weight for so long.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Green outlanded Mundine in each of the first 4 rounds and all 3 judges had him 5 points ahead after 4 rounds.

How anyone could possibly claim Mundine won the fight easily after not showing up until the 5th round is a mystery. Particularly when Green oultanded him in many of the remaining rounds as well.

Then again, some people fell for the 10kg myth too :lol:


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I would of thought he would of rehydrated more than that considering he has been fighting at a higher weight for so long.


So would I to be honest, however the video seems to disprove that.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Green outlanded Mundine in each of the first 4 rounds and all 3 judges had him 5 points ahead after 4 rounds.
> 
> How anyone could possibly claim Mundine won the fight easily after not showing up until the 5th round is a mystery. Particularly when Green oultanded him in many of the remaining rounds as well.
> 
> Then again, some people fell for the 10kg myth too :lol:


 You do realise that compubox is not foolproof and has been discredited in many cases. Also and correct me if Im wrong didn't team Green get this done to prove they won? As you have reminded me I had it to Green by 1 round.

But many boxing people even people who hate Mundines guts scored it for Mundine. Sportsbet had Green needing a KO to win at the end of the 9th.










So it's not that crazy that people thought Mundine won.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> You do realise that compubox is not foolproof.


You do realize that sportsbet is not foolproof.

if it was nobody would bet with them.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> So it's not that crazy that people thought Mundine won.


I have highlighted the word you so conveniently left out >>>

_"How anyone could possibly claim Mundine won the fight *easily* after not showing up until the 5th round is a mystery"._

I'll tell you who are crazy though. The sheep who invested so heavily in Mundine's 10kg weight difference claims they now have nowhere to go other than to try and perpetuate the myth, even though they know full well it was bullshit :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

SEN radio conducted an interview tonight with Chairman of Professional Boxing and Combat Sports Victoria Bernie Balmer.

Balmer said he has watched the Green-Mundine fight and in his opinion "the result should stand". He said "something quite extraordinary would need to be presented at an appeal to have the result changed to a non contest".

Balmer went on to say the best Mundine could probably hope for was the instruction for a rematch.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Ok, whatever fits your agenda.
> 
> I will be interested in the outcome of the appeal


It is 3 weeks since the fight and I don't think a serious appeal has even been lodged.

A list of gripes was compiled by someone from the Mundine team, many of them fanciful, but I doubt it has even found its way to anyone of authority.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> What you have to understand though is Danny Green is a serial bullshit artist. Here is an interview before the fight about preparation etc.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...e/news-story/165220f7d0f3e7d759122aaa40fa5968
> 
> ...


You make good points, I admit.

Still, it was a solid punch, so whodafuck knows .......

And FWIW, I still think Mundine won the fight, though he also deserved to lose via disqualification, several times, so fuck him and his appeal up the ass with a red hot poker.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You make good points, I admit.
> 
> Still, it was a solid punch, so whodafuck knows .......
> 
> And FWIW, I still think Mundine won the fight, though he also deserved to lose via disqualification, several times, so fuck him and his appeal up the ass with a red hot poker.


:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Here's a copy of Mundine's appeal >>>

https://dailytelegraphatnewscorpau.files.wordpress.com/2017/02/mundine-appeal.pdf

I thought it was a put on when I first read it :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I thought that they both made closer to $10 million? The ppv stats were higher than the Mayweather Pac fight down here in Aus according to some reports, so it was quite a big deal.
> 
> Interestingly though, Green just posted a video of his weight around 2 hours before the fight at 83.6kgs, disproving the notion that he would be outweighing Mundine by close to 10 kgs, it was probably closer to 4.


 Just looked at that and some comments someone said they're the same undies he wore at the weigh in and they looked like it. Ewwwwwwwwwwww doesn't look legit.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Just looked at that and some comments someone said they're the same undies he wore at the weigh in and they looked like it. Ewwwwwwwwwwww doesn't look legit.












Do you know what TDG fit stands for?

Assuming you do, do you think it is the only pair he owns?

Ewwwwwwwwww obsession failure atsch


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Do you know what TDG fit stands for?
> 
> Assuming you do, do you think it is the only pair he owns?
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwww obsession failure atsch


 With tha same pattern of frogs?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155021403536543



You have to look at the video to see its the same pair.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> With tha same pattern of frogs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are his own brand of jocks.

Why did he wear them at the public weigh in? Because people seeing the branding helps promote his fitness program TDG fitness.

Why did he wear them in the video clip he made? Same reason. Because he knew people would watch it on social media and the branding helps promote his fitness program.
He could have 10 pairs with the same pattern on them for all you know atsch

Have you compared the length of his hair and fingernails yet?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> They are his own brand of jocks.
> 
> Why did he wear them at the public weigh in? Because people seeing the branding helps promote his fitness program TDG fitness.
> 
> ...


 Look I don't know but some of the comments are funny.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Look I don't know but some of the comments are funny.


So what's with the "Ewwwwwwwwwwww doesn't look legit" ??

Then again, you have a habit of falling for unfounded conspiracy theories don't you?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> With tha same pattern of frogs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're fucking tragic.
Have a think about what you typed.
I didn't watch the video because I don't look at or have any interest in what fucking reggies any cunt wears.
You sad fucking man


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Stiffer stay in the oz forum where you belong
We all desperately need some poindexter to tell us any boxing news that is on the main stream media.
I find it really handy when I check the forum once every 5 months


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

The fab 4 got disintegrated by me from CHB.
They all went down like a bag of shit.
No stamina. part time Aussie tabloid readers.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Look I don't know but some of the comments are funny.


are they really?
Does Pecks ever have a word with you about how much of a fucking loser you are nowadays?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> are they really?
> Does Pecks ever have a word with you about how much of a fucking loser you are nowadays?


 Not lately no.:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> You're fucking tragic.
> Have a think about what you typed.
> I didn't watch the video because I don't look at or have any interest in what fucking reggies any cunt wears.
> You sad fucking man


Danny Green stole his life :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I read that both Mundine and Green requested overseas officials for their fight, and got them.

Keeping that in mind, hardly surprising Mundine's appeal seems to have fallen on deaf ears when it contains gems like these >>>

** Question: Can the ANBF confirm the Referee (Frank Garza) and judges Steve Morrow, Hubert Minn financial members of the ANBF?*

Garza is an American who has probably never refereed in Australia before. Why would he be a financial member of the Australian National Boxing Federation? Ditto for US judge Morrow and Hawaiian judge Minn.

**Question: Why didn't the referee display an ANBF emblem on his top pocket of his shirt? Instead he carried no branding?*

See above.

**Question: Were all judges, referees and timekeepers licensed by the ANBF?*

See above.

....and that is only a sample :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I read that both Mundine and Green requested overseas officials for their fight, and got them.
> 
> Keeping that in mind, hardly surprising Mundine's appeal seems to have fallen on deaf ears when it contains gems like these >>>
> 
> ...


 Did he appeal the point taken off in the 1st round? He's wasting his time otherwise.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Did he appeal the point taken off in the 1st round? He's wasting his time otherwise.


Have already posted a shortcut to Mundine's full appeal.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Have already posted a shortcut to Mundine's full appeal.


 Well his main chance is section 30.Powers and duties of referees. None of those were followed and he was entitled to throw the punch(strictly according to the rules) like Mayweather-Ortiz.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Well his main chance is section 30.Powers and duties of referees. None of those were followed and he was entitled to throw the punch(strictly according to the rules) like Mayweather-Ortiz.


According to the Telegraph Mundine lodged his appeal on February 8th.

3 weeks has elapsed since then and not so much as a 'we are in receipt of Anthony Mundine's appeal and our findings will be released in due course.'


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*GREEN MD10 - and that is final!*

ANTHONY Mundine's threat to appeal his points loss to Danny Green at Adelaide Oval last month has fizzled into nothing.

Frank Hadley, the Australian National Boxing Federation national secretary, said Mundine had not presented a formal protest despite his loud claims after the February 3 fight that he was robbed of the decision.

While Melbourne promoter Brian Amatruda had lodged a preliminary protest with the ANBF on Mundine's behalf, Hadley said Team Mundine had failed to present any formal application for an appeal.

Hadley said even if Mundine had pursued an appeal, the fight decision would still have remained a win for Green - as the ANBF was not able to overturn a result.

"Even if we had found there were grounds for the appeal based on the referee deducting a point from Mundine for the cheap shot in the first round all we could have done was order a rematch for the Australian title. But that is just academic now as Danny has retired,'' Hadley said.

"Most professional boxers know not to throw a punch when your opponent has his backed turned to you and the referee is speaking to him.

"Anthony hit Danny when the referee had Danny by one arm and was talking to him.

"If the Mundine camp had protested the actions of the referee in taking the point away we were prepared to have a panel of independent referees watch replays of the incident. But there was no formal protest made.''
Hadley said he was surprised "that so many people thought Anthony had won.''

"In my mind Danny Green won the fight and I have been involved in boxing for many, many years,'' Hadley said.

http://www.perthnow.com.au/sport/bo...a/news-story/a0d6df1e335e195fcc8f989f9cfe5109

@Sawspan

@Tuff Gong

@Super_Fly_Sam

@DBerry

@thehook13


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

So there you have it. Even though Mundine was in tears after the fight and bleated and moaned to the press day after day afterwards he did not appeal the result.


----------

